# Picture of you on your Motobecane.



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Here's me on my Immortal Force, Rosarito-Ensenada 9/29/2007.


----------



## OldSchool Biker (May 30, 2007)

vpkb said:


> Here's me on my Immortal Force, Rosarito-Ensenada 9/29/2007.



Why so many other MTBs?


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

The ride was "free for all" - they claimed there were about 10,000 riders.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Here I am on August 11th, 07. The pictures are from a circuit race that our local club puts on. This first picture is of me nearing the finish line, which was at the top a a fairly steep incline. On the downhill leading to this climb, I was hitting 38mph. That was fun for only a few seconds and then the climb began.

The second picture is at the end of the first lap. The guy in front of me pulled away once we hit the crest and managed to finish, after 10 laps, 40 seconds ahead of me. What you can't see in the first picture is that there is a guy on my wheel. I just passed him and finished 8 seconds ahead of him. This was my first Master's level race after spending the earlier part of the season in the Beginners group. I finished 3rd from the last and was very happy with that.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a picture of me on my Mirage Pro at the 2007 Pacific Grove Triathlon (9/9/2007). Let's just say I had fun.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

OldSchool Biker said:


> Why so many other MTBs?



OTB??


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mountain bikes.


----------

